# PNS Coding



## AshleyCRPM (May 7, 2014)

Currently my physician has been performing the PNS type of stim.  Anyone else doing these and having trouble billing medicare?

Here are the codes I am using...

(A few have gone through and paid well, but now all of the sudden a few have been rejected and I think it has to do with the remarks Im using on Line 19)

63650 x 2

95972 x 1

L8680 x 16

77003,59 x 1

64555 x 2


----------



## melaapc04 (May 8, 2014)

Medicare revised their payment policy on the billing of electrodes (L8680) when performed with 63650. Here is a link to the article:
http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...k-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/Downloads/MM8645.pdf

Many of us have filed inquiries/complaints regarding the omission of L8680 from the fee schedule. We bill the electrodes for Pstims as well but that isn't billed as 63650. We are hoping for review and change in this policy. However, they did increase the allowance for 63650 to include electrodes when a percutaneous implantation is done.


----------

